# Need advice for new reel that matches to 11 foot 3 to 8 oz surf rod



## RudyH2O (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello,

This is my first post, but I've learned a lot by reading this forum recently.

I need some help matching a reel to my first true surf fishing rod, a St. Croix Avid 11 foot 3-8oz model. I have quite a bit of beach fishing experience mostly in northern Florida, and have on a few occasions used surf rods owned by others. Most of my beach fishing experience has been with inshore style rods under eight feet long.

I'll be doing a road trip as a summer vacation fishing from about Rehoboth Beach, Delaware to Jacksonville, Florida and stopping to fish along the way. 

My application is going to be mostly chunking fresh dead bait with sinkers that match the rod, probably four to six ounces.

Can you recommend a reel and braid line combination that will be well matched to my rod? My brand preference has been for Penn, but the most important thing is that the reel and line be well suited to my rod and for bait fishing. I'd like to keep the reel cost under $300. 

I appreciate your help. Thanks!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Spinning or conventional?


----------



## RudyH2O (Feb 24, 2018)

Spinning.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Saragosa 8k with 40lb braid. Handle the reel first, they have a large gear box. If it's to big, drop to a 6k with 30lb braid. Best reels for the money on a higher spectrum


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I have been flogging the Daiwa BG Saltwater 5000 for a while now. For $119 this reel has features that are usually seen on reels costing hundreds more. Most of them are internal, but this is a smooth as silk reel with large capacity. (40/470 braid). I was a Penn SSV guy until I got my hands on this.


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

Shimano Spheros 8000 if using braid, 10000 if using mono. At just over $200 you'll get a reel that is sealed against saltwater/sand intrusion and high quality gears. If interested, check out Alan Hawk's detailed review.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Penn 4500 spinnfisher or slammer with 30# suffix 832. More than enough line capacity , and the reel isn't enormous and heavy.


----------



## RudyH2O (Feb 24, 2018)

Thank you for the help! I will check into these reels.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2018)

Daiwa BG4500


----------



## uniemaia (Feb 25, 2018)

interesting thread, I too was having the same problem


----------



## SPLBlazer (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a Daiwa BG 8000, super smooth reel. Couldn't be happier, especially for the price. 

That's a large reel, maybe too big for what you want, But I'm just chiming in to stand behind the BG line. It's solid.

I run it with 80lb braid, but again, maybe too big for what your looking to do, or maybe not.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I have a Penn Battle 5000 that is plenty good size and weight for an 11’ rod. No issues so far. That being said, for the money I would probably get the Daiwa BG 4500 at around $100. If you got more to spend maybe the Shimano Baitrunner 8000 at around $150.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

On my 11' rod I use a Penn 704 Z, May be a little heavy , but for soaking bait it's great, reel is built like a tank. But any Penn reel in the 5 k to 6 k size will work fine. I use 20# B B G on my 704 z. I'm not worried about casting distance, I like to put the bait were the fish are. Tight lines.:fishing:


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

If you are budget minded, Penn 4000 or 5000, if not Penn Spinfisher 4500.


----------

